# Another smashing time at the pond. CAUTION: Large mirror inside



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I got up today looking for something to do and naturally fishing for carp at the local pond was that something to do.

As I drove to the park, the thought of blanking yet again (no carp since July 27) was poking at my consciousness. As I pulled in the parking lot I began to dread the thought of just unpacking the car and suiting up for the hike to my swim.

After getting a grip on my emotions, I setup on a nice tree-covered stretch of bank loaded with aquatic vegetation along the margins. Quickly I focused on the opposing bank about 30 yards away where submerged trees had created a large shadow area on the water. I casted my rods close to the shadow line and commenced chumming.

Next. I baited up over my rods with a can and a half of sweet corn and I threw out some balls of packbait made of steam rolled oats, quick grits, instant grits, and a can of creamed corn.

After chumming, I began to get my base of operation situated. Before I could do much more than get my unhooking mat out, my right rod took off. After a brief battle trying to get the fish to my landing point I decided to move toward the fish to net it. The result was this feisty 21lb mirror that would not cooperate on the mat. This fish was 31" long and 25.5" in girth and forever to be known as Feisty for his on the bank hi jinx. This fish is my official personal best and the biggest verifiable carp from this water.



















After that nice fish an hour would pass before I decided to move my left rod to a location closer to my right. After recasting I had a run in no time. This time I had one of the long commons that inhabit this water. This fish measured 32" long, 20.5" in girth and weighed in at 16 pounds.










Shortly after the common I had a fierce run that attempted to yank my rod in, but only succeeded in lifting the butt section a few inches off the ground (I use individual banksticks setting the rods at a 10-15 degree angle). The culprit ended up being a tiny channel cat. I'm talking about a fish that was probably under half a pound. That little fish was enough excitement to last me until the next run on that rod an hour later.

At this point I start to contemplate the idea of beginning to pack up, and I did, in fact, manage to put my scale and measuring tape away. Fortunately, they didn't have to cower in darkness very long. My last fish of the day fought a lot harder than the first and it would not stop taking drag. Shortly after the fight began, I was running up and down the bank and doing all kinds of rod juggling acrobatics. Somehow I actually managed to reel my other rod in while fighting this fish. Good thing no one was around to see this hilarious act. After struggling to net the fish again, I had another mirror that came in at 30" long, 22" in girth, and 14.5 pounds named Scrappy. For all he put me through he should have been at least 22 pounds.



















Today was the day I needed on this water. After more than a month and 10 carpless trips I managed to land a new personal best and the first mirror, to be weighed at, over 20 pounds . Thank you fall...

P.S. Sorry for the mat shots. I feared setting up the camera for a timer shot for the fish's sake. So All you get are my fish ID shots

P.P.S. But I'm still not sorry for the suspenseful blank post hours ago


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe ya should of waited til ya cropped your pics. BEFORE postin this so we wouldnt have to wait??
Glad to hear Ohio's best Mirror pond is still producing for ya..congrats!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oh.. thanks for textin me today and told me about it while i was stranded at a shop.. what a pal.. what a pal.. let's see it now..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Back to the top


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

by the way the scars are on the first fish, looks like it was a bait at one point..  
niice fish indeedy dood..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

If that is the case, there is a lot of bait in that pond. Rod said that someone told him the place was a paylake back in the 50s. I also weighed a 27 flattie for the guy next to me on saturday.

Ak, where do you see the scars?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

it wouldn't surprise me if it was bait at one point.. and judging by the shape of the fish too.. this is all my opinion only, i have no way in knowing the truth.. i'm not a fish..lol


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice fish. ive never seen a mirror carp before


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I think this is the same fish as the big one I caught exactly 3 months ago. Unfortunately I only have one good picture of the first capture, which would appear to be pre-spawn.

6-7-05









9-7-05









Any thoughts?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that's a really close call dood.. I think its the same fish.. 
and if its indeed the same fish, somehow she miss a few more scales.. and some wound shows them healed..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome Mirra Tim, I too think its the same large one ya caught earlier this year for sure...way to go, congrats on a recatch!!

Scott


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Great fish Tim!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That looks like the same fish. I imagine that he lost a handful of pounds since his first capture. All of those fish are really good fish. I'm glad that you didn't catch Billy Bob or Shaniqua. Is the algae still as bad as ever? I may have to head down that way next week (if I get my car sold).

I think October will be great. The only problem is that I'll be torn between your place and my homewater.

Again, a twenty pound mirror in Ohio is as probably more rare than an 8 lb largemouth. Congratulations.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The algae hasn't been a problem in a few weeks. I had some run-ins with some duck weed that day but it didn't cause any major problems.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

whats the deal with the unhooking mats? why use them?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Unhooking mats are to protect the fish from injury on the bank. The place I was fishing was covered with mulch, which could easily injure the fish. These fish are big and very active on the bank. The unhooking mat simply helps to make sure that the fish are not harmed on the bank, and it also keeps grass and dirt from getting on them before taking a picture. My unhooking mat also doubles as a weigh sling and since it fully encloses the fish it allows me to get things situated before releasing the fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead huh, Hmm....... Tim, shoot me a PM!  Good going on Sat. Looks like you had a blast.


----------

